# Ork Bike Conversion



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey Everyone.

Iv been meaning to do these for a while, but only recently got round to it.
As with most of my attempted conversions, its pretty much made up as I go along, adding whatever I can find that seems like a good idea at the time...perfect for Orks 

Im only doing two bikes atm, but iv got another Deffkopter ready and waiting, and am looking for somewhere to buy more.









This is the first one i started to convert. The front forks and mudguards (Deffkopter landing pads) are now metal coloured again.









And a front view.










This is my second bike. It rides a little lower to the ground, and is what i will base my paint sceme on (metallic forks and mudguards). Personally, i prefer this one 









And the front view...









A picure of the two bikes riding together . I hope to do up to nine or ten of these, and use them as my new Nob Bikers.


NOTES - please read before you comment:

- These are (obviously) not completed yet. I have ordered some heads and guns online, and will add these as soon as i can. Im going to extend the rear axle, and joing it to the front mudguards. This will help create a mount for the guns. I am also in the process of looking for/converting arms. If anyone knows where I an get the Deffkopter arms ONLY, i would be very grateful!.

- These are also not fully painted yet. All the details and highlighting and washes etc will be done once I've got the rest of the bitz. The same goes for filling in the gaps between the two halves of the model.


Thank you for any comments or ideas for improvement!

Jakkie


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't like the fact that still look like koptas with some tires. The top part needs to be cut off as well as the propeller at the back. THe landing skies should also go because I don't see how the bike would make a turn. 

I think maybe you should have looked for kopta/biker conversions because there are a ton out there. This is the chopper style bike I made from kopta.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i was going to keep the top part on at least one of them as a mount for a WAAAGH banner. I suppose i cound cut the others off, but im working with only one knife and a pair of wire-cutters...It would probbaly look quite tacky. I quite like the fan at the back...

I was contemplating removing the pads as well, but im not sure what id attach the wheels to... i suppose i could extend the forks up to the controls, but im not sure how that would look.

Either way, i could do a few different designs. Depending on how the Meks are feeling at the time ... I like the idea of trikes, but ill have a look on some of the Bitz Sites and see if i can find some inspiration.

Thanks for the comments Morfangdakka.

Btw, are they burnas attached to your front wheel?...


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

jakkie said:


> i
> 
> Btw, are they burnas attached to your front wheel?...


 
Yup, those are burnas for the front forks. I have some crazy meks that will use anything if you leave it around long enough.

If you like the top parts, then keep them on there, they are your trikes so make them the way you like them. 

Have you thought about doing the trikes with the two wheels in the front and one drive wheel? 

I'm thinking aobut doing one like that but it is going to be a warbuggy.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Well i was considering making a four-wheeler, with a wider wheelbase on the back...

I tried extending the back axles and adding a platform for the guns, but imo it looks awful haha. So ill probably drop that idea and stick the dakkaguns (which arrived today :biggrin: ) on somewhere near the fron wheel. Im cutting up the last Kopta at the moment, and am taking your advice regarding the skids - theyr going and im going to connect the forks directly to the handle bars. or somewhere around there anyway.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

If you keep the top on... it might make a good place for a grot or random orc to be placed as a gunner.


----------

